#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Element Labs cobra 16 wint infocomm Award

## Photonics

Element Labs won vorige week de prestigieuze Infocomm Rental & Staging systems Award in de categorie 'Best LED Product'.

Ik ben zeer verheugd om te melden dat onze nieuwe trailer uitgerust is met 17m2 Cobra 16.  Dit scherm kan eveneens uitgebroken worden om elders opgebouwd te worden.

Indien iemand een demo wenst, PM me.

grtz

----------


## Nit-Wit

Oei,


mechanics: "Impressive(!)"
Image: "Nothing impressing, call it BAD"

Koop je er ook de vizomo bij? hebben ze inmiddels als die custom fixture optie ge enabled?

Waarom geen Lighthouse of Mitsubishi in je trailer??

----------


## Photonics

> Oei,
> 
> 
> mechanics: "Impressive(!)"
> Image: "Nothing impressing, call it BAD"
> 
> Koop je er ook de vizomo bij? hebben ze inmiddels als die custom fixture optie ge enabled?
> 
> Waarom geen Lighthouse of Mitsubishi in je trailer??



We hebben lighthouse R7 en DV08 naast de cobra gezet.. Het resultaat moet je gewoon gezien hebben.  Aansturing inderdaad via Vizomo. Wat bedoel je met de custom fixture optie?

----------


## Nit-Wit

Heb ze inderdaad naast elkaar gezien, maar was niet onder de indruk van EL Cobra.

Met custom fixture functie bedoel ik het volgende:

Je hebt een chinees merk LED, het simpele protocol weet je. Vaak hebben de processoren van dit spul weinig tot geen opties.
EL heeft een functie in de vizomo ontworpen waarbij je een stukje preprocessing doet waarbij je een lelijk LED scherm (dus doorgaans chinees spul) mooi kunt maken. Ook kun je dus fixtures aanmaken en ineens je scherm erg creatief toepassen.

Helaas heeft EL toegegeven in d'r eigen voet te schieten. daarom zit deze functie er niet (meer) in en is niet ge-enabled.

Mare, vond je EL cobra icm Vizomo niet erg duur voor zo'n "klein" (niet lullig bedoelt) scherm?

----------


## Photonics

Wanneer heb je het demoscherm gezien? Voor of na de laatste update?

----------


## Nit-Wit

ah, hebben ze een update gedaan en in wat precies dan?

----------


## Photonics

> ah, hebben ze een update gedaan en in wat precies dan?



Wanneer heb je het laatst gezien? Wanneer deed je de test naast R7?

Er zijn ondertussen redelijk wat updates geweest. Zowel voor de C16 als de C11. Vandaag nog hebben we gekeken om een aantal internal settings te herschrijven (Vizomo). Als we alle testen gedaan hebben, nodig ik je uit om es te komen kijken naar onze trailer. Ben toch benieuwd naar wanneer jij de laatste keer C16 zag... 

grtz

PS: updates: Hardware (tile + vizomo) / software (rastermapper / vizomo)

----------

